# Old Dovre



## harryrubin (Nov 24, 2011)

So recently I made a rookie stove hunter error... I bought a stove without understanding exactly what I was buying. 
I wanted an NG burner and when I got the beautiful Dovre DV400 stove home found to my chagrin it was setup for propane. We ll I thought after talking to my installer friend I will just call the local Dovre Quadra fire retailer and get an NG conversion kit ordered...Yeah right. No Go These parts are no longer supported or available from the mfg.
 According to the manual I have I need a pn 25121 pilot assy. and pn 19837 burner oriface, pn 24033 Valve, 19897 regulator and lastly a 71736 pilot orifice. 

So I am hoping one of you kind soles out there can point me in the direction of a parts dealer with some of these on his shelf or an old stove in someones basement which they would be willing to part out. 

Otherwise I will have to try and sell this and start over.

Any help would be greatly appreciated....And happy thanks giving to all.

Harry in NH


----------



## Dave (Nov 24, 2011)

It is likely http://www.woodheatstoves.com will have the parts, but they may be expensive.

Call them or use email for your specific needs. They have more parts then they list on their website.


----------



## Dave (Nov 24, 2011)

To followup, http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com is another good source for older stove parts, but they too look expensive.  They are located East Wakefield, NH.  

As you mentioned, it may just be better to find another used stove.


----------



## Ehouse (Nov 24, 2011)

I had the reverse situation with an older Dovre DV 425; NG to propane.  Quadra Fire dealer sold me two conversion kits he said were right.  Not!!  I think these stoves switched configurations a lot.  Mine has the older Robert Shaw gas valve.  The conversion kit was a Novi.  I was able to find replacement orifices at Northrop Supply.  The stove works fine without changing anything else.  I saved the NG parts but the #'s don't match yours.   I think these are great stoves and can be had real cheap but get a gas tech to convert it.   I just bought a DV 400 used set up for propane for $100.00 for my tenent.  I can't resist them either. 

Ehouse


----------



## harryrubin (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks for the quick responses guys....I will keep looking for now.


----------



## cmichel56076 (Dec 6, 2011)

I just got an older Dovre DV400 (from 1994) that is natural gas and needs to be converted to propane.  What do you think about just swapping parts?  I don't have a manual, not sure about all them parts though, I thought I just had to change the orifice.  My direct email is cmichel56076@hotmail.com

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 6, 2011)

cmichel56076 said:
			
		

> I just got an older Dovre DV400 (from 1994) that is natural gas and needs to be converted to propane.  What do you think about just swapping parts?  I don't have a manual, not sure about all them parts though, I thought I just had to change the orifice.  My direct email is cmichel56076@hotmail.com
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris



At a minimum, you will have to change the pilot orifice, 
the burner orifice, the regulator head & re-adjust the air 
shutter opening. By code you have to add the stickers that
indicate what fuel it is set up to burn, & who performed the 
fuel conversion...  There might even be a required burner change. 
Your owner's manual should describe the procedure & list the parts.


----------

